# Bakers Flavors (BF)... who stocks them?



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

Hi guys

I want to mix a recipe (Raven) that has Bakers Flavors (BF) Chocolate Truffle in it.
Does anyone know who in SA stocks these? I couldn't find anything on Blck, Flavourworld or VapeHyper.

I would also be very grateful if anyone could advise if there is a suitable sub for this flavour, if it is not available here in SA?

@StompieZA @Andre @Rude Rudi


----------



## StompieZA (19/5/20)

CJB85 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I want to mix a recipe (Raven) that has Bakers Flavors (BF) Chocolate Truffle in it.
> Does anyone know who in SA stocks these? I couldn't find anything on Blck, Flavourworld or VapeHyper.
> ...



Hey bud, 

Havent used BF flavors yet so cannot really assist.


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

StompieZA said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Havent used BF flavors yet so cannot really assist.


Thanks meneer, yeah I haven't come across another recipe that requires this.
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/73078#raven_by_id10_t


----------



## Silo (19/5/20)

Hey dug this up http://vapingunderground.com/threads/bakers-flavors.26048/

Seems to be a Russian brand.


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

Silo said:


> Hey dug this up http://vapingunderground.com/threads/bakers-flavors.26048/
> 
> Seems to be a Russian brand.


Thanks @Silo seems a niche brand and that threat is pretty damn old. I will see with the recipe creator if he can suggest a flavour sub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/5/20)

Perhaps sub it using a different highly rated chocolate, perhaps JF Milk Chocolate or something else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## takatatak (19/5/20)

Hey @CJB85 - hope you're well man... FLV Chocolate Deutsch sounds like the closest flavour in writing. Can't speak from experience but yeah...

CHOCOLATE FT. CONCRETE RIVER [ NOTED: EP. 73 ]

*Bakers Flavors Chocolate Truffle*
Dry, but a really good chocolate, just hard to get ahold of. There is the chance of a slight coconut off note.

*FLV Chocolate Deutch*
Great chocolate note, great cake note, good coconut note. One of the better chocolates, and can be used even as a single flavor chocolate.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silo (19/5/20)

takatatak said:


> Hey @CJB85 - hope you're well man... FLV Chocolate Deutsch sounds like the closest flavour in writing. Can't speak from experience but yeah...
> 
> CHOCOLATE FT. CONCRETE RIVER [ NOTED: EP. 73 ]
> 
> ...




Sounds like you've improved the recipe. Just that some might not like coconut.


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

takatatak said:


> Hey @CJB85 - hope you're well man... FLV Chocolate Deutsch sounds like the closest flavour in writing. Can't speak from experience but yeah...
> 
> CHOCOLATE FT. CONCRETE RIVER [ NOTED: EP. 73 ]
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding!
Thanks @takatatak , definitely giving this a bash. I haven't tasted the liquid before, so luckily don't have anything to compare to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (19/5/20)

takatatak said:


> Hey @CJB85 - hope you're well man... FLV Chocolate Deutsch sounds like the closest flavour in writing. Can't speak from experience but yeah...
> 
> CHOCOLATE FT. CONCRETE RIVER [ NOTED: EP. 73 ]
> 
> ...



I've no experience with the BF Chocolate truffle but Chocolate Deutch is a monster to get right. A fraction too much and it kills a mix. I would go with something more forgiving like Chocolate Chunks (WF) at about 2,5% in that Raven recipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silo (19/5/20)

Patrick said:


> I've no experience with the BF Chocolate truffle but Chocolate Deutch is a monster to get right. A fraction too much and it kills a mix. I would go with something more forgiving like Chocolate Chunks (WF) at about 2,5% in that Raven recipe.



But it is supposed to be used very low here. And I reckon that mix calls for some hidden cakey-ness. 2.5%? Is the Concentrate weak? Otherwise, some choc + cakey, but very little as the recipe calls for. Just what I would do, I don't use recipes...


----------



## CJB85 (19/5/20)

Silo said:


> But it is supposed to be used very low here. And I reckon that mix calls for some hidden cakey-ness. 2.5%? Is the Concentrate weak? Otherwise, some choc + cakey, but very little as the recipe calls for. Just what I would do, I don't use recipes...



I had a look and the average % for the Truffle and Deutsch are similar, going to give the Deutsch a bash at 0.5 and see where I end up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (19/5/20)

BF is a Russian company, very difficult to deal with. I have some but I'm not sure it's worth your hassle to get it.
Truffle is a great flavor, dark and quite rich.
I agree with concrete's notes but the BF has much less of a coconut taste than the deutsch, but the 2 do share a similar richness. Loads of diacetyl.
Strength wise the 2 are very similar, so deutsch should be a good sub, except for the prominent coconut, but that might end up being a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo (28/5/20)

Tested a little yet?


----------



## CJB85 (29/5/20)

Silo said:


> Tested a little yet?



Not yet, still working through Abuela, Cardinal and Georgia Cardinal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (4/7/20)

So, how was Raven with the subbed chocolate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (4/7/20)

takatatak said:


> So, how was Raven with the subbed chocolate?


I have nothing to compare to, but I went with Deutsch as a sub. I totaled the two chocolates (Aus and Deutsch) l, then divided them equally. I finished 60ml in two days, I loved it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

